# Sheldon S. fans fiest on this...



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

...This was in the GF Herald on Thursday, March 25th.

HUNTING GUIDE FACES SEX CHARGES

Streeter, N.D.-A hunting guide here has been charged with sexually abusing a girl. Sheldon Schlecht, 38, has been charged with felony counts of gross sexual imposition. He also has been charged with misdemeanor counts of providing liquor to a minor and contributing to the dlinquency of a minor.

Prosecutors said Schlecht had sexual contact with a girl who was 14 years old at the time of the incident. The alledged incident happened in 2002! He owns Sheldon's Waterfowl and Upland bird Hunts.

Schecht was released from the Stutsman County Correction Center on Tuesday after posting a $20,000 cash or surety bond.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Too much Rockin lately Rick? There's a 2-page thread on this site already  Believe me, he's taking his beating.

We gonna catch some smallies someday this spring? Lemme know!


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

Opps my bad...I checked the forums ahead of time...Got scooped again, oh well, I'm a radio guy anyway...NJ great artical in Dakota Country! Would love to fish for smallies on your river sometime! Peace!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rick,

Thanks, I do what I can, I hope most people enjoy the guest columns I get in DC magazine. It's always a blast to write, whether its just some post on a website or my column for the Times-Record or an article for DC. They do such good work!

Won't be long and the smallies will be roaming the Sheyenne! Can't wait. Which is why I'm heading back THIS weekend! I doubt they'll be moving, but soon they'll be up shallow!

Tight lines!


----------

